# compatablity issue between thermostat and t5 lamps



## dougal (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi as anyone else had any issues with a dimming thermostat and t5 tubes?
I am setting up another viv and if i turn on the basking lamp conected to a microclimate dimmer stat the basking lamp works correctly however if i turn on my uv lamps at the same time the dimmer stat turns itself into pulse stat! I have spoken to microclimate who were very helpful and were going to send me a replacement stat however we worked out the fault was caused be EMI from the arcadia T5 electronic controller. I have tried to sort this by plugging both light systems into seperate power points without any change. Both systems work ok if used seperatly. Is there anything i can try to reduce the EMI from the T5 contoller or do i should i just change to the old type T8 tubes and ballested controller?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I can 100% guarantee that it is not an Arcadia issue. We have full EMC certification. 

There has been 2 occasions of interference and both have been caused by the user not fully unwinding the lamp leads or placing too many differing power sources on the same ring.

T5 is a total revolution. It is the very best for the animals. Personally I would re-look at the stats rather than what is your life support system.

Try fully unwinding the leads. Remove any wireless systems from the room. You can get a plug in energy filter which may also help.

Please let me know if I can help further

John





dougal said:


> Hi as anyone else had any issues with a dimming thermostat and t5 tubes?
> I am setting up another viv and if i turn on the basking lamp conected to a microclimate dimmer stat the basking lamp works correctly however if i turn on my uv lamps at the same time the dimmer stat turns itself into pulse stat! I have spoken to microclimate who were very helpful and were going to send me a replacement stat however we worked out the fault was caused be EMI from the arcadia T5 electronic controller. I have tried to sort this by plugging both light systems into seperate power points without any change. Both systems work ok if used seperatly. Is there anything i can try to reduce the EMI from the T5 contoller or do i should i just change to the old type T8 tubes and ballested controller?


----------



## Carl. (Oct 18, 2010)

I have exactly the same problem.

Dimming thermostat works fine, until I plug the Arcadia T5 in and then it starts pulsing up and down.

Surely there's a problem here?

Any help would be appreciated John.

Thanks, Carl


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello all,

Every electrical appliance can generate a magnetic or radio field. All Arcadia units undergo a prolonged period of in-house and external testing. We also obtain all the relevant certifications. This includes EMC testing.

We have sold thousands of T5 set ups, and have had reported only 4 occurrences of this phenomenon. 

We simply cannot put blame anywhere as all the tests come up more than clear from an Arcadia perspective.

It does seem however that depending on the local electrical supply and household wiring that these four people had issues. In every case we have been able to advise these keepers and find a solution.

Firstly all cables must be fully unwound with T5 systems. You should use two different sockets one for the lighting and one for the stat. Using a electrical plug in filter also seems to help.

Keep the stat as far from the controller as possible.

Try these tips, the filter usually sorts it out, you can get these very cheaply from currys and alike.

The immense benefit from T5 makes it imperative that you try all that you can to sort the issue. 

I really wish we could find a deffinate answer as the we could have a 100% fix. But as I say we have sold many thousands of units with only 4 issues that have been fixed long term. It is s very, very small percentage.

Please let me know how you get on. Maybe also try another brand of stat???maybe that may help.

All the best

John


----------



## Carl. (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi John,

Firstly, thank you for the very quick reply.

I shall try all of the tips you have suggested and report back later this evening.

The dimming thermostat in question is the Microclimate B1 (new black design) which I'm sure many people have used successfully used with the T5 set up.

Carl


----------



## Carl. (Oct 18, 2010)

Is there any chance you could link me to a cheap energy filter, mains conditioner, emc filter that you suggested?

Thanks, Carl.


----------



## Yorkshiredragon (Mar 19, 2012)

having the same issue here dimming thermostat is pulsing when t5 switched on


----------



## Yorkshiredragon (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my stat is the same brand as this and I'm having the exact same pulsing light issue how did you resolve this ?

thanks 




dougal said:


> Hi as anyone else had any issues with a dimming thermostat and t5 tubes?
> I am setting up another viv and if i turn on the basking lamp conected to a microclimate dimmer stat the basking lamp works correctly however if i turn on my uv lamps at the same time the dimmer stat turns itself into pulse stat! I have spoken to microclimate who were very helpful and were going to send me a replacement stat however we worked out the fault was caused be EMI from the arcadia T5 electronic controller. I have tried to sort this by plugging both light systems into seperate power points without any change. Both systems work ok if used seperatly. Is there anything i can try to reduce the EMI from the T5 contoller or do i should i just change to the old type T8 tubes and ballested controller?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is such a puzzling issue!

We have sold over 10k of these systems. In total 5 people world wide have reported erratic pulsing via a stat. Of these 5 people we have been able to offer advice and 4 now have no issues. That has left one frustrated keeper understandably with the issue unresolved. Fortunately a failure rate of 1 in over 10k is about as low as possible. 

We have tried changing the type of ballast in the last case and the issue is still present. This shows that the issue must be with the stat rather than the lighting. If you use two completely different products and the same fault appears it surely shows that the problem can't be with one or the other.

If you PM me your number I will call you personally and run you through a few ideas and we will see if we can sort it all out for you.

John


----------



## Yorkshiredragon (Mar 19, 2012)

Changed my thermostat from the ministat B1 (which always felt cheap and a bit crap so was never happy with it to the Habistat dimming stat issue seems to be instantly resolved maybe the ministat casing or earthing isn't right and when the t5 controller is close it interferes I'm not electric expert so I'm just guessing but seems it is the ministat model that has the issue to me.


----------



## WoYtaZ (Nov 21, 2014)

Same problem with me and sortet, actually i started new thread before i found this one.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/1059337-dimming-thermostat-pulsing.html


----------

